# Music Theory Book Recommendations?



## skroderider (Jun 21, 2020)

I have seen the recommendations in this thread -Music Books - A Quick Reference but they are pretty advanced except the "Complete Idiot's Guide". What would you recommend for somebody who has played both the classical guitar and the violin for 5-6 years but has a shaky theoretical foundation?

I have been taking theory classes online too, but I would appreciate recommendations of some in-depth books that I can read as well as do exercises from.

Along side, could you kind folks also recommend books for learning about the historical aspects of music theory, i.e., it's development? This is secondary though - my primary interest is in building a strong theoretical foundation.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Not sure what your level is, or what your goals are. But the Walter Piston book Harmony is a classic. Some of the later editions - revised by others - have workbooks. New copies are really pricey, but you should try used book sellers and eBay. Piston is thorough, clear, has gobs of examples and fully deserves its reputation.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Give the new scholarship on Partimento and schemata a try. - these are serious attempts to reconstruct and consolidate 18th-19th century pedagogy. Traditional theory is pretty much worthless for actually learning to make music. Harmony and counterpoint are not separate topics, for example. This is an excellent book, with an affordable kindle version and an accompanying website with audio files of all the examples

https://www.amazon.com/Harmony-Coun...624311695&sprefix=Harmony+coun,aps,182&sr=8-1


----------



## skroderider (Jun 21, 2020)

Thank you for the recommendations. My current level is just about intermediate, and I have no particular goals except that I want to understand and play music better.


----------

